# New Troll ?



## Brains (22 Apr 2008)

Stephanie vbmenu_register("postmenu_", true); 
New Member

Join Date: Apr 2008
Posts: 0 






*Re: Brains* 
Hi,I'm new here, how's it going?"Buddhism has the characteristics of what would be expected in a cosmic religion for the future: it transcends a personal God, avoids dogmas and theology; it covers both the natural & spiritual, and it is based on a religious sense aspiring from the experience of all things as a meaningful unity" - Albert Einstein---Stephaniehttp://stephanie.275mb.com


----------



## domtyler (22 Apr 2008)

Hey, that sounds amazing, where do I sign up?


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2008)

She be sending more PM's now.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Apr 2008)

Brains

See:
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=11741

You are not alone...


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Apr 2008)

Just to be picky.......

Given that by various definitions at troll is Someone who posts a deliberately provocative message to on a forum with the intention of stirring up an argument or discontent

She (I assume) hasn't actually made any posts...... canyou actually be aTroll without posting?


----------



## Shaun (23 Apr 2008)

He/She has been warned not to PM people with unsolicited messages (spam).

If he/she persists, please let me know.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## alecstilleyedye (23 Apr 2008)

they've actually been banned.


----------



## zimzum42 (24 Apr 2008)

It's Flying Monkey trying to up the numbers at his online temple ;-)


----------



## yenrod (24 Apr 2008)




----------

